# Another happy customer! Thanks to John Weltzein at Braman Motorcars in West Palm Beac



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

Just wanted to mention that I was able to secure one of the few allocations spots for the 2014 435i for European Delivery. (7th in a row). As always I have received the best treatment and best car buying experience. No Bull, No Hassle. John Welzein has been my CA for the past nine years, (talking about building a relationship with your CA). 

Germany here we go again. First time I will be going in December.


----------



## ddk632 (Aug 19, 2006)

Nice, but according to your history, you fell off your game in 2008. Don't let it happen again! 

Enjoy the car they really look great in person. 
You might even get some skiing in!


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

ddk632 said:


> Nice, but according to your history, you fell off your game in 2008. Don't let it happen again!
> 
> Enjoy the car they really look great in person.
> You might even get some skiing in!


You are right!! I wish I knew how to ski, never done it before. Living in Miami the only skiing is in the water. Maybe head over to Innsbruck and try it out.


----------



## Gator_Bimmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice! My ED 535i should arrive at Braman/John in mid-November.


----------



## WhiskeyGolf (Apr 30, 2013)

John is truly outstanding! I am awaiting my 2014 M5 that I bought through the ED program ( I went on September 20th) and should get in about 2 weeks (it's on the AIDA heading to Brunswick now:banana::banana:

I got a great price for the car when i went to John in May to place my order (ED Invoice +$750), and John stood by the price even though he got some opposition from the big guns at the dealership. He will be my advisor for a long time. Only problem is that I probably won't change my car for a while :neener:

Huge Kudos to JW ! :thumbup:

WG


----------



## BimmerBahn (Nov 24, 2005)

*Another happy customer! Thanks to John Weltzein at Braman Motorcars in West Pal*

+1 for Mr Weltzien!

WG, we're on the same boat. It's in NYC right now.... Just a few more days until Brunswick


----------



## Itvet (Mar 2, 2013)

Let me join you guys as part of the Weltzein fan club! John must have been busy selling a lot of EDs, cause I'm on the Aida, too. What do you think, 2 more weeks until redelivery?


----------



## WhiskeyGolf (Apr 30, 2013)

Skillet and Itvet! I am hoping by month end or first week of November at the latest. :banana: I love this banana guy , it's how i'm feeling :rofl:


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

trucheli said:


> Just wanted to mention that I was able to secure one of the few allocations spots for the 2014 435i for European Delivery. (7th in a row). As always I have received the best treatment and best car buying experience. No Bull, No Hassle. John Welzein has been my CA for the past nine years, (talking about building a relationship with your CA).
> 
> Germany here we go again. First time I will be going in December.


My date is close to yours. Picking up my first ED & BMW a 650 coupe on Sat 12/14. I bought from John as well, and he has been great to work with. Great ED invoice + pricing and terrfic communication. I would recommend him to anyone looking for a great experience.


----------



## Bimmervert (Nov 8, 2011)

*Another happy customer! Thanks to John Weltzein at Braman Motorcars in West Pal*

A big thank you from us to John as well we are about to leave for our ED. Talk about an exceptional hassle free service .

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## BimmerBahn (Nov 24, 2005)

WG and ItVet -- just checked tracking and my car has been released.... yippie! Possible delivery end of next week? Assuming it doesn't get lost at the VPC ;-)

DELIVERED FROM BRUNSWICK, GA 23-10-2013 11:31:11 1
LINER RELEASE BRUNSWICK, GA 23-10-2013 09:55:40 
CUSTOMS RELEASE WOODCLIFF LAKE, NJ 23-10-2013 00:00:00 
DISCHARGED BRUNSWICK, GA 22-10-2013 11:21:41 1
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 05-10-2013 19:15:00 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 04-10-2013 07:14:42 1
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 26-09-2013 22:20:08 1


----------



## WhiskeyGolf (Apr 30, 2013)

Skillet, my status shows the same, but I don't think that it has cleared customs and released from the liner...Note at the top of the page it states Current Status: Delivered from 23/10/13.
Each line once completed shows the number "1", except Liner Release and Customs Release. I believe that only after those statuses (is that a word?) show "1" the car then goes to the VPC. I could be wrong but I did some research by doing a forum search on Liner Release as the keyword. 

WG


----------



## Itvet (Mar 2, 2013)

Skillet and WG, don't you think the Customs Release in NJ is strange? A typo maybe?


----------



## WhiskeyGolf (Apr 30, 2013)

NJ address is the BMW headquarters. U can go bonkers trying to figure out where the car is in the process. I only spent 20 minutes with the car at the Welt, and am really excited to see and drive it, but not expecting to experience that until the first week of November at the earliest. I will give John a call or send an email at the end of next week for an update. If i get any info I will post here...maybe you guys can do the same ? 
WG


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

WhiskeyGolf said:


> NJ address is the BMW headquarters. U can go bonkers trying to figure out where the car is in the process. I only spent 20 minutes with the car at the Welt, and am really excited to see and drive it, but not expecting to experience that until the first week of November at the earliest. I will give John a call or send an email at the end of next week for an update. If i get any info I will post here...maybe you guys can do the same ?
> WG


I am guessing you just signed the car over for transport to the US and didn't drive it. I am going to do the same thing with my 650 ED scheduled for Dec 14 as I don't want the hassle of the winter tire issue, bad roads, ect. 20 minutes is not long, is that how much time they allow for the actual introduction?


----------



## WhiskeyGolf (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi MrJoe! There wasn't a time limit at all. I got there at 8a for a 920a delivery. The advisor showed me the features of the car, took some pictures, and I did 3 victory laps (figured I could do more than one lap since I was leaving it there, LOL). I only chose to spend a short time because I had to catch the noon train to Dingolfing for the factory tour I signed up for at 2pm. I am sure that you can spend more time with your car if you want. I mainly did ED for the pricing (i work for the airlines so airfare and hotel were minimal). I did not plan nor did I have to the time to drive around Europe (been there many times) Smiles.


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

WhiskeyGolf said:


> Hi MrJoe! There wasn't a time limit at all. I got there at 8a for a 920a delivery. The advisor showed me the features of the car, took some pictures, and I did 3 victory laps (figured I could do more than one lap since I was leaving it there, LOL). I only chose to spend a short time because I had to catch the noon train to Dingolfing for the factory tour I signed up for at 2pm. I am sure that you can spend more time with your car if you want. I mainly did ED for the pricing (i work for the airlines so airfare and hotel were minimal). I did not plan nor did I have to the time to drive around Europe (been there many times) Smiles.


Hey Whiskeygolf,

Got ya. I am basically doing the ED mostly for the savings as well. I did not plan on going in Winter, but the 6 series sport edition ends at end of year, so I had to move on it.
And hey what's the deal with the Dingolfing tour- I am signed up for the Munich factory tour, didn't realize they offered Dingolfing. Like to see it as that's where are cars are made ( 5/6 series) Where did you sign up for it ?

Thanks


----------



## WhiskeyGolf (Apr 30, 2013)

I made contact with the service team at [email protected] or you can call them at 089-382-15750. Was not interested in Munich tour. Thoroughly enjoyed the Dingolfing tour. Catch the train at Central Station in Munich, one hour train ride, then a short taxi ride from the Dingolfing train station and lasts about 2 and a half hours. Plan on using 6-7 hours of your day (noon to 7pm) from Munich and back. I think the english tour is normally on Fridays at 2pm and costs about 6 Euro.

More information here: http://www.bmw-besuchen.com/en/dingolfing/index-dingolfing.html


----------



## BimmerBahn (Nov 24, 2005)

WhiskeyGolf said:


> Skillet, my status shows the same, but I don't think that it has cleared customs and released from the liner...Note at the top of the page it states Current Status: Delivered from 23/10/13.
> Each line once completed shows the number "1", except Liner Release and Customs Release. I believe that only after those statuses (is that a word?) show "1" the car then goes to the VPC. I could be wrong but I did some research by doing a forum search on Liner Release as the keyword.
> 
> WG





Itvet said:


> Skillet and WG, don't you think the Customs Release in NJ is strange? A typo maybe?


I called the ED group today for an update. My car entered the VPC yesterday and barring any unforeseen issues, should be through the VPC in the next 48-72 hours.

On the whole customs clearing thing...why do they show BMW HQ? The cars are electronically cleared by customs through the shipping manifest. CBP has the option to physically inspect a Euro Delivered car, but that part is completely random. You aren't seeing a bunch of CBP officers inspecting every car that drives off the boat.

Here's hoping our rides aren't held up too much at the VPC.


----------



## WhiskeyGolf (Apr 30, 2013)

That's great news Skillet ... Thanks for the update..


----------

